# Found a pair of old 15" MTX subs...



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

...and the guy trashed them to sell the box they were housed in.:mean:

Please tell me they weren't vintage!!


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes ,they are old! Late 80's-early 90's.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Look like thunder 3000 or 5000 with the logo painted. probably no big loss


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Good, that's what I wanted to hear (whew)


----------



## Oldskull (May 16, 2012)

87-89 Thunder. 250 watts rms. Right logo on dust cap.


----------

